# Montebello II in Whistler- any experience?



## glenn1000 (Feb 17, 2008)

There is only one review but this place looks nice. Just matched a search for Thanksgiving (3-bedroom, which is very nice) and wondering if we should confirm or release. We have been at Club Intrawest before and loved it but may be hard to get a 2-bedroom again. Any thoughts?


----------



## eal (Feb 17, 2008)

I stayed at Montebello a few years ago in late May with my (then) teen-age kids and they each brought a friend.  The units are very large townhomes, most of them are whole or fractional ownership.

The furnishings were very upscale and the unit had its own hot tub.  The location is within walking distance of the main street but not so close as to be bothered by the hustle and bustle. 

I would go back in a heartbeat!


----------



## Victoria (Feb 18, 2008)

Grab it!!  It is much nicer than Intrawest!  It is on the edge of the lower village!


----------



## glenn1000 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the input! We confirmed the unit and are looking forward to our trip. It will be hard to top Intrawest, especially for our kids with the hot apple cider in the lobby, gym/steam room and free movies, but glad to hear this is on par.


----------



## djyamyam (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm sure the units are nice.  However, the time of the year may be a bit of an issue as it is still considered a bit in-between seasons.  The ski hill may not be open (or have very little snow) and a bit cool to go hiking, etc.  Having said that, Whistler is just nice to go to, regardless of when you are there.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 18, 2008)

The mountain is generally fully open as of Thanksgiving day (US) and often has some limited skiing in the days just before then. So although it not fully open during the thankgiving week you will get to ski and maybe ski a lot.


----------



## glenn1000 (Feb 18, 2008)

We were in Whistler for Thanksgiving week in 2004- a year with very little snow so we only skiied one day. I was hoping that if the snow was good this year the lifts would be open. Our exchange ends the day after Thanksgiving so it sounds like skiing may be limited even under the best conditions.


----------

